

Deprecating rustpkg - steveklabnik
https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/rust-dev/2014-January/008224.html

======
usea
Well, this explains why my build has been broken for a few days with rustpkg
errors. I spent about 30 minutes yesterday looking at it, and I couldn't
figure out the problem.

